# Line Survey for Ice-Fishing Panfish



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

My ice rig set up for my rods usually is 4lb with a 2 lb leader. (I'll vary the kine of 4 lb line & 2 lb line between manufactureres and brand).

My 2 lb Polaris line sure is limber and breaks so easily, I'm skeptical of using it these days.

What's your favorite ice rig line setup? have you ever fished with 1 lb or 1/2 lb line?


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

I use 3lb Berkley Ice on 2 rods and cajun red 4lb on 2 others. I just bought a spool of Fireline crystal that's 2lb (1/2lb diameter) and I'm looking forward to try it out.....Hopefully sooner rather than later!


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....ParmaBass...You will like it I put Fireline Crystal 4 Lb. on most of my ice rods last year...mrphish42,, introduced me to it and I love it...Let us know what you think as soon as you get out...Safety on the Ice...C.L....


----------



## BigMha (Nov 24, 2005)

what is the lightest lb test that you'd use for ice fishing...and isnt that fireline a braid? how does it hold up in the cold? does the ice stick to it?


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

....Some of the guys go down as low as 2lb....I use 4lb...but then I use a two foot leader of floro...I have not seen any difference in the freeze up compared to mono.......C.L....


----------



## dock dabber (Mar 20, 2005)

Been fishing with clear blue stren 4lb and 6lb for over 40 years. Use the same line in the summer and for Ice fishing. Have never had a problem in either time period. In the winter I do use 6lb for saugeye and stick to 4lb for my gills and crappie. Have tried 2lb stren but my eyes ain't that good anymore and it causes a problem when switching jigs. Wont knock the modern Ice lines but in my openion the most important tackle you can own is a Vex.Works for me.


----------



## CRAPPIE LOVER (Feb 11, 2007)

...dock dabber...I know what you mean about the eyes not being what they used to be...I have more trouble at night using the coleman always a shadow ...As for the fishing line ...I feel what ever is working and makes a guy happy ...should be good enough...sometimes I will take a suggestion from someone else and sometimes I don"t...GOOD FISHING GUY...C.L...


----------

